# Gtech sport ebike or carrera vengeance or subway ebike



## Leemi1982 (30 May 2020)

Hi thinking of getting a ebike as have knee problem.
Any one used the gtech sport ebike if so any good.

Other option is halford carrera vengeance. Or carrera subway


----------



## Andy_R (30 May 2020)

Go for Scott if it's in your price range.


----------



## Leemi1982 (30 May 2020)

On low budget look around 1k mark


----------



## Andy_R (30 May 2020)

I would personally steer away (pun intended) from Gtech as it is very basic (V brakes, single speed)


----------



## welsh dragon (30 May 2020)

@keithmac has a Gtech I think.


----------



## Phaeton (30 May 2020)

Leemi1982 said:


> Hi thinking of getting a ebike as have knee problem.


Do not think you have to come up with an excuse to have an ebike, buy/own one because you want one, I have a Cube but at £1600 for the base model above your budget but I can recommend them.


----------



## keithmac (30 May 2020)

Andy_R said:


> I would personally steer away (pun intended) from Gtech as it is very basic (V brakes, single speed)



Been an ideal commuter for me, no maintenance apart from some brake pads in 4 years/ 6,000 + miles, doesn't get cleaned much either.

Just treated it to a set of pedals.

Does exactly what I wanted (no fuss work transport).


----------



## gbb (31 May 2020)

Assuming the Gtech is effectively a single speed and v brakes, my personal view is...v brakes have been around for eons and are quite capable when set up correctly, shouldnt be a big deal. No gears ?, again, no big deal unless you run out of battery, then ebikes tend to be very heavy and gears can make life tolerable with no motor power. Perhaps the Gtech is light, perhaps if the terrain is flat, gears aren't really a big deal either.

My Carrera / Suntour powered bike has been generally very good, plenty of oomph, a few too many of the inevitable cut outs the Suntour ststem seems to suffer from but then, it hasn't happened in ages on mine and when it does, it's just press the power button and away you go.
That's the only niggle, mines done nearly 3000 miles, battery is starting to lose mileage achievable now, it seems to need charging more often but that's probably true of most batteries unless to go up a price bracket.

In essesnse, the Carrera pluses..
Well made
Really good hydralic disc brakes. 
Quite a meaty powerful motor.
Quite well priced if you get it on one of their specials (I paid £1k for mine over two years ago, normal price then was £1.2k)

Minuses.
Do suffer from occasional power dropouts, but just press the on button and away you go.
I gather the newer versions have a less robust battery charger connector.
Heavy, really quite heavy.


I've been really pleased with mine, no real regrets.


----------



## gbb (31 May 2020)

keithmac said:


> Been an ideal commuter for me, no maintenance apart from some brake pads in 4 years/ 6,000 + miles, doesn't get cleaned much either.
> 
> Just treated it to a set of pedals.
> 
> Does exactly what I wanted (no fuss work transport).


Is that 6k miles on the original battery Keith ?


----------



## keithmac (31 May 2020)

Yes, it's just started to show it's age which is fair enough!. Only a 5ah battery and takes 3nhour to fully charge.

Have a spare charger at work.

To be fair I've run it completely flat a fair few times which is a big no-no apparently?.

I'm sure I weighed the whole bike at 15kg, it's not heavy really!.

I've looked into buying an all singing E-MTB and have converted my Carrera MTB to TSDZ2 mid drive for a project but to be honest I just love the GTECH, nice and simple and does the job!.


----------



## DavidN (2 Jun 2020)

Leemi1982 said:


> On low budget look around 1k mark


Think you will be hard pushed to beat the Woosh Faro at that price mate £899 or £1099 with the bigger 17ah battery. Hyd brakes included.Woosh have really good customer service to.
https://wooshbikes.co.uk/?faro


----------

